

How to win a hackathon – feat. Kanye - philefstat
https://medium.com/@philefstat/how-to-win-a-hackathon-a903ba545fa9

======
jonbai
I always win at hackathons, coming away with at least a dozen different
f̶r̶e̶e̶b̶i̶e̶s̶ prizes

